# Cruel Cichkeepers



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I just remembered something I saw while I was on vacation there a while ago. In one of the stores, as decoration on the counter, there was this tiny tank with 1 Severum in it. The tank was so small and so packed with plastic plants, that almost the only thing that the sev could do was either back up, or swim forward a few inches.

I thought that was awful...


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Ignorant people should be swallowed at birth.


----------



## Henry (Aug 13, 2005)

Poor Fish :-(  :sad: :fish:


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i hate people like this i went to this garden centre one day, and there fish where awful most of the fish where dead or nearly dead getting eaten and the others where all packed into a 5 gal like they had 200 guppies in a 10 gal tank i was shocked and there reptile part was even worst.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, poor severum! that is way too small!!!! you know what doesn't help? when people mislead others about fish, they don't know what they should before they buy the fish. My sisters friend has a little 5gallon corner tank with a bala shark and 2 goldies. it disgusts me, but she thinks shes a goddess and knows everything! lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The reality we have to face is that people do things like this all the time as they don't know the fishes requirements. Our job is to show people what's best for their fish.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

heres a classic: an oscar in a 10g being feed glodfish...i new this REALLY fat woman once and she had like 4 angels 5 barbs 1 pleco and other stuff in a duh duh duh duh you guessed it 10 gallon


----------

